# Stagbars



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi does anyone know where I can buy Stagbars, can only find online but would like to choose one in a shop if poss! Also can anyone recommend them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We bought Billy one a few weeks ago as they started to stick them in Pets At Home, Billy loves his - we have given it to him for about half an hour each day and he doesn't seem to have chewed much down. Can recommend, we bought the second size one ( think medium). 
H x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for that, last time I went to pets at home I didn't see them, will have a look or ask! Thanks for size recommendation, it's always tricky picking right size especially when they aren't even here yet! We pick jasper up Friday next week and want something to keep him busy, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Ollie usually has a couple of the medium size hanging around but have lost one so have just replaced it with one that has the rope & the rubber ring on it. Arrived the next day & Ollie loves it. Ordered direct from Puredog. Here's a link http://www.puredog.co.uk/


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley has the large size. We got our first one from our local Jollyes pet store, but our vet started stocking antlers so have been buying from them.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

venison 4 pets brilliant they do great chews and snacks to x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cool, thanks for all the advice! Definitely going to get one, the hide chews always bother me as they get down them so quick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I got Molly one of the small stag bars months ago and it's still more or less intact!! She was never overly keen... It does take a bit of getting in to ...we chipped away some of the outer layer so she could get to the marrow type inner but still not mad on it. I suppose they're all different, like us, on what they prefer. 

She Definitely prefers cows/pigs ears 
X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I found one in pets at home! Got him a small one for now, see if he likes it! Plus he's soo tiny at the minute x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

They are so very small, aren't they? I had it in my mind that Jasper and Polly would be so much bigger and was quite shocked that they're still just little bundles of fur! Our family dog was a dalmatian and I remember picking him up as a puppy but he was so much bigger, then had adult dogs in the house after that.

Must get some stagbars from Pets at Home before Miss P comes home.

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They are only 3.99 for the small ones but apparently last ages. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've bought the small but always rummage for the largest 'small' one! the first one I bought lasted ages but he did enjoy a good chew on it, the 2nd was just a long straight one (ooh er misses!) and he didn't seem as interested, the last one was a 'forked' one and he loves it but has halved its size in a couple of weeks so I'll have to go for medium next.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I was going to get a forked one but my husband suggested the long straight one hahahaha! Will see how he goes x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

